# Mac Winsock



## iRock (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, here's a wack request.

Once upon a time Netmanage released a SDK named MacWinsock which allowed programs using winsock calls to use OpenTransport on the Mac.  The SDK was later owned by Altura, who is the current owner.  Now, I have some code that takes advantage of this SDK, however, I can't find it anywhere.  Altura doesn't even have it available to distribute, they will only sell the source...for $5000 

They are supposed to be contacting the developer for me, who may be able to burn me a cd or email it to me, but i thought i'd check here as well to see if anyone has it and could hook me up.


----------



## anarchie (Oct 23, 2002)

If you're willing to eschew OS 9 compatibility, you can just use the BSD socket APIs, which are very similar to winsock APIs.


----------



## iRock (Oct 24, 2002)

The drivers I'm working on are actually intended for 8.6...however, i have the winsock libaries now, so it's all good


----------

